# Reel count



## MAKO 23

How many Shimano reels do you own. I'm afraid to count mine. This includes Curado, Citica, Chronarch, Cruxis, Calais all of them new or old.


----------



## trashcanslam

every single inshore reel, many are original curados that are close to 9 years old, my total is close to 14

avet and penn win the offshore ratio though


----------



## wil.k

2 old curado 1 new curado and 2 or 3 Shimano spinners


----------



## calixtog

Lesseee...

1 Antares Version 2
2 Calcutta 400's
1 Calcutta 200
2 50 MG's
3 Chronarch 200 B's
1 Castaic 200
3 Curado 300D's
4 Curado 200 D's
2 Curado 100 D's
3 Citica 200 D's
2 Citica 100 D's
1 Cruzar 100
2 Cardiff 200's

I just replaced several of them because I was ripped off. 

I'm also very, very task specific. The 50 MG's and Calcutta 400's, for example, are my king fish rods. The 300's are for snook and big redfish hunting, the Curado 200's are my workhorses, ditto for my Citica's. The 100's are for wadefishing, and the Cardiff and Cruzar's are my freshwater reels.

My wife was reading over my shoulder. She just rolled her eyes and walked away.

Oh! And four Stradic 2500FH spinning reels.

Cg


----------



## TexChef

1 curado 3 shimano spinners. I will never use anything else!


----------



## TimOub007

1


----------



## Super Dave

Calais-1
Chronarch SF-4
Chronarch 50 MG-2
Chronarch-1
Green Curados-4

Sold 6 green Curados.
Also sold 2 Scorpion 1500's


----------



## LIONESS-270

Just 5 spinning for now....but I have 4 empty Rods to fill. Soon, very soon.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

*my reels that i own*

1 chronarch SF100
1 chronarch 50mg
1 new curado 200dhsv 
1 cruxis
3 shimano spinning reels


----------



## fishin shallow

1 gold chronarch

2 green curados

1 2500 symetre


----------



## Captain Dave

MG 51 for all those right handers who dont want to switch hands after each cast

Spinner - For my favorite sis in law

Scorpian on the way...


----------



## Life Aquatic

Green Curado 200 BSF (upgraded with Ceramic bearings)
Green Curado 100B (upgraded with wiffle spool and ceramic bearings)
Calcutta 150 (upgraded with ABEC 7 stainless)
Stradic 1000
Symetre 2000

On order: New Chronarch CH100B


----------



## Whitebassfisher

13 casters + 1 spinner


----------



## scoot

2 2500 stradics
1 older surf spinner
2 older $50 variety


----------



## Hou-Chap

1 curado 
1 corsair 
2 spinners


----------



## glookin

2 calcutta 100's


----------



## Bevo34

2 mgs
1 green curado 200
1calcutta
1 green curado 100
3 spinning reels 

All of the future reels I purchase.


----------



## rippin lips

I can play .Just me or my young ones also?I have 9.They have 5.Total 14 for the house.Goin this week to get 2 new MG50,Only Marburgers(sp) has them in stock.Academy is out they said they had 04 models?Waiting on new ones?


----------



## BeachCityBoy

2 - Green Curado 100b
2 - Citica 100dsv
1 - Stradic 2500


----------



## Jake

2- old green curados
1- citica 200d
1-bantam 100
1-bantam 250?(letters are scratched)
1-calcutta100
1-fx4000


----------



## DMC

6 Stradics *4000, 2500, 1000FH
4 Sahara 2000
1 Symetre 2500
5 Calcutta 200s
5 Curado 200BSFs
2 Calcutta 400s
1 Trinidad 30
1 Spheros 14000

All reels are on Allstar or Falcon rods except Trinidad and Spheros. Trinidad is on Calstar 700M and the Spheros is on a Shimano Tallus.


----------



## fishsmart

3 Stella 3000FB
1 Stella 4000FB
3 TE250DC
1 CT251

Reels used on Loomis GLX travel rods

Charles


----------



## cclayton01

1 Curado 200B

1 Curado 100D

1 Chronarch 50mg

1 Citica 200B

1 Shimano spinner, I think it's a Spheros 4000.


----------



## bountyhunter

All my inshore and offshore reels are shimanos, except one penn spinning reel.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

calixtog said:


> Lesseee...My wife was reading over my shoulder. She just rolled her eyes and walked away.
> Cg


LOL. Sounds like my household. 
I had a big e-bay sale that reduced my stock down of Shimanos. I can't believe how much people pay for them used.

2 mg50
1 Calcutta 200 TEGT
1 Curado
2 egg beater sudoras


----------



## bill

I would guess around 10-12 myself. I keep mine broke into fresh/salt water. Curado and Chronarch is my main saltwalter. I like spinners for fresh.


----------



## Brewgod

1 - Baitrunner 6500
1 - Curado 300 DSV (new)
2 - old (20+ years) Spinners

saving for Stella's


----------



## allicat

I dont think I want to count mine LOL. I counted my rods not too long ago, and now I wish I didnt know :redface: 

I did loose two of them recently though. I let my daughter go tackle shopping in my house. She just moved into an apartment that has a pond, with bass in it. Needless to say, she left a happy girl. Called me that night with her first "bass story". When I asked her how big it was, she said 3 FEET! then she said 2 feet, and then she said "well, it might have only been 1 foot long...but IT FELT LIKE 3!"  

I'm so proud LOL, 
trudy


----------



## Kyle 1974

4 curados ( 2-SF's, 1 original green, and one new 100)
1 stradic 2500
1 symmetre 2000
2 Sedonas 2500
4 TLD 25's
3 TLD 15's
2 TLD 50's
1 Calcutta 400
1 Torium 20

good lord...I think I have a problem...!!!!

(please don't start a thread asking how many shimano butterfly jigs you have)


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Lets just say it's ugly.*

Start out with the ole 80/130 Beastmaster!

3 chronarchs 
about 15 curados 
and about 5-8 more but who's counting.


----------



## Billy S.

2 or 3 of the old green Curados, 1 of the old silver Chronarchs, 1 Citica DSV, 2 or 3 of the old old black bantams(work great for bait fishing)


----------



## SaltwaterAg

3 green Curados
2 green Curado SF's
1 Chronarch 100 (pearl color)
1 Chronarch 100 SF (gold)
1 Chronarch 100 DPSV
1 Curado 200 DPSV
2 Sahara 2500 spinning reels
1 Sphero 3000 spinning reel (don't know why they discontinued this one)


----------



## Txfirenfish

3, all spinning. Two TX4000's and One AX500S.


----------



## Aggieangler

First baitcaster I had in 1983 at the age of 12 was a Bantam Mag. Still have it. Still works fine.

Basically everything I own that isn't a zebco 33 for the kids is a Shimano.

3 50mgs
2 Curado100Ds
2 Curado 100Bs
1 Curado 200B
1 Calcutta 200

Have sold some recently. Love shimano reels. Like Bevo34 said, all my future reels too!


----------



## esCape

1 chronarch - dont like
1 bantam 50 - 25 years old - hard to get parts for now
2 Curados
1 tld 15 star
2 tld25
1 tld25 2 speed


----------



## peelin' drag

3-green curados
1-citica
1-Stradic spinning


----------



## MilosMaster

They are all I throw, nothing else is even close

1 of the old red curado's (it doesn't get out much anymore)
4 Green Curado's
4 Green Curado SF's
2 Gold Chronarch SF's
1 Calais
2 50mg's
4 Aero Stradic 4000s (some over 12 years old)
3 various 2000 spinning reels (spirex, stradic, some other one)
1 Calcutta 400
1 Calcutta 700
2 TLD 15's

My buddy's offshore boat is also all Shimano:

3 130 Tiagra's
4 80 Tiagra's
4 30 Tiagra's
4 20 Tiagra's

We love your products and are glad to have you on board!


----------



## Aggiedan

*Too many*

10 green curados 200
1 chronarch 200 sf
1 citica 200
1 curado 100 dsv
3 cruxis 200
1 citica 100 dsv
2 sedona
1 symmetre
1 calcutta 250


----------



## Surf Hunter

Calcutta 250 - 1
Calcutta 400's - 2
Calcutta 300TE - 2
Curado 200 BSF - 2
Curado 200 - 2
Bantam Mag 100 - 2
Torium 16 - 2
Torium 20 - 2
TLD25 - 1
TLD Star 20/40 - 2
Crestfire (loaner reel) - 1
calyx (loanoer) - 1


----------



## manintheboat

2 curados
2 tr 200s
3 charter specials
2 TLD 15's
2 TLD 20's
1 TLD 30


----------



## Bantam1

I have more than I can count...


----------



## GSMAN

I have 2 50MGs, 1 Curado 100D, 2 "Pearl" Chronarchs, 2 Spinning Reels, 1 Citica, just sold 2 Green Curado's.

I am waiting for the 100MGs to add to my collection!!


----------



## Fishinpayne

3- green curados
1- citica
2-spinners ( stradix 2500 )


----------



## lxa393

3 Curado 100DSVs
1 Curado 200 Super Free
2 Sustain 2500
1 Chronarch 100B (new style)

Soon to add:
1 Calcutta 400
1 Trinidad 16


----------



## hellonwater

Green Curado's 3
Curado 100DSV 3
Chronarch 200 1
Chronarch 50 MG 1
Spheros 3000FA 1
Stradic 2500 1


----------



## WillFish

2 Castaic (1 old, 1 new)
1 Citica
1 Stradic?? (low end spinning reel)

Not a huge count, but I do like them all.


----------



## calixtog

Bantam1 said:


> I have more than I can count...


Don't be smug!:biggrin:

Cg


----------



## trout250

Ater looking at this post , you can understand why they would be willing to havea question and answer foreum of thier own.

2 gold chronarchs
8 green curado 200
2 green curado 100B
2 green superfrees
4 or 5 of larger set out reels not sure of thier moderl, but they are shaminos

Hope that this doesn't prove to be a cruising site for a underhanded dude.


----------



## ruran

Goodness.... Some of you guys are NUTS!!!!







(i'm just *real* jealous)

4 - green curados (various models)
1 - castaic
1 - calais (new)

Love all of em....they seem to never die


----------



## SUPERSAM

2- Curados
2- Older Citicas
2- Citicas 200d
1- spinning (Sonora?)


----------



## Tiny

1 - Tor 30
1 - 200B
1 - 200
1 - TLD 20


----------



## Texxan1

6- 50mgs
1- scorpion 1000mg
4- curado 200bsf
2- chronarch'
10-tx 4000ra
6- curado 200's

I think thats all, Wow we need some more


----------



## Bantam1

calixtog said:


> Don't be smug!:biggrin:
> 
> Cg


Ok I'll play...and I have rods for each reel too. I'm a tackle 'ho myself

13 Calais 100A
12 Chronarch 100MG 
5 Chronarch 100SF
7 Chronarch 100B/BSV/BPV
5 Calais 200/A/ASV
1 Calais 200DC
1 Calcutta 200DC
1 Calcutta 250DC
1 Calcutta 100DC
2 Stella 1000FA
1 Stella 1000FB
2 Stella 2500FB
4 Calcutta 300TE
4 CT250 (Stogie models) 
2 Curado 300DSV
1 Castaic 200SF
2 Castaic 200
2 Curado 100B
2 Curado 200BSF
2 Curado 200B
2 Curado 200DHSV
1 Curado 100D
1 CH100A
1 Curado 100B
Some new reel prototypes that I can't tell you about until ICAST 

I don't want to go on anymore because its just wrong... I am on someone's death list by now I would imagine  Oh and all of these reels have been tuned to my specs.


----------



## texasflyfisher

3 Gold Chronarch SFs
2 Green Curados
3 Calais
7 Chronarch 50 MGs
3 Scorpion MG 1000s
4 Calcutta TE DCs
2 Calcutta CT400Bs
1 Stella 2500 FA
1 Stella 2500 FB
1 Stella 4000 FB
5 2500 Symetres
2 2500 Stradics

I think those are the right numbers........I know....... I'm a sick man.


----------



## Soapeddler

2 Sahara 4000B spinning reels
1 Stradic 4000B spinning reel
1 Citica 100 DSV (New as of today) Purchased to go on my new Laguna 7' Inshore Special

2 Shimano rods - 
1 @ 6'-6" Jimmy Houston
1 @ 7' green one of some sort - can't remember the name. It was a low end model ($30-$40) and feels like your swinging a telephone pole compared to my St Croix's and the new Laguna.


----------



## calixtog

Bantam1 said:


> Ok I'll play...and I have rods for each reel too. I'm a tackle 'ho myself
> 
> 13 Calais 100A
> 12 Chronarch 100MG
> 5 Chronarch 100SF
> 7 Chronarch 100B/BSV/BPV
> 5 Calais 200/A/ASV
> 1 Calais 200DC
> 1 Calcutta 200DC
> 1 Calcutta 250DC
> 1 Calcutta 100DC
> 2 Stella 1000FA
> 1 Stella 1000FB
> 2 Stella 2500FB
> 4 Calcutta 300TE
> 4 CT250 (Stogie models)
> 2 Curado 300DSV
> 1 Castaic 200SF
> 2 Castaic 200
> 2 Curado 100B
> 2 Curado 200BSF
> 2 Curado 200B
> 2 Curado 200DHSV
> 1 Curado 100D
> 1 CH100A
> 1 Curado 100B
> Some new reel prototypes that I can't tell you about until ICAST
> 
> I don't want to go on anymore because its just wrong... I am on someone's death list by now I would imagine  Oh and all of these reels have been tuned to my specs.


*You better hide behind John Mazurk when I get to ICAST! I'll be looking for you!:tongue:

Cg
*


----------



## Bantam1

I won't be at ICAST this year except for the last day. I will be coming out on my own just to check out the show and all the new tackle. 


I think I would still stand out behind Mazurk. I guess its a good thing I didn't list all my salt water tackle? I had a lot of reels before I even started here. I can;t help it when you get a discount


----------



## General CoolBro

This is how it was until this week:

3 - Curado 200's - Sold
4 - Citica 200's - Sold
3 - Calcutta 100's - Sold (passed one on the the younger bro)
2 - Cardiff - Sold

1- Calcutta 200 XT - bought in Japan
1- Calais 200ASV
1- Chronarch 100A
1- Chronarch 50 MG
2- Castaic 200SF

Citica 100DSVs and Calais 100s will replace the recent inventory reduction. Waiting to see what shows up on July 15th before the dive is taken :biggrin: .

5 days after advertising those reels....they were gone. Resale value and the quick sale says plenty for Shimano's reputation.

GCB


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

ok i will play also 
2-shimano 250sg
1- 250 sg xhs
1- 1000 sg tournament bantam
1-bantam mag 2000
2-bantam mag1000
1 black magnum
1 bantam 10x
1-japanese metanium xt [chronarch]
1- green curado
1- brand new calias


----------



## ccrocker1313

Total Of 6 For Me..


----------



## cat.

14 gold sf


----------



## TatterTot

ccrocker1313 said:


> Total Of 6 For Me..


Me too. 3 50MG's. Green Curado 200. 1 Chronarch 200DSV. 1 new Curado 100d. and a Sonoma spinner for the old lady.


----------



## DMC

Kyle 1974 said:


> 4 curados ( 2-SF's, 1 original green, and one new 100)
> 1 stradic 2500
> 1 symmetre 2000
> 2 Sedonas 2500
> 4 TLD 25's
> 3 TLD 15's
> 2 TLD 50's
> 1 Calcutta 400
> 1 Torium 20
> 
> good lord...I think I have a problem...!!!!
> 
> (please don't start a thread asking how many shimano butterfly jigs you have)


You do have a problem. You don't own any Stellas! Neither do I... :bluefish:


----------



## Day0ne

2 TLD 30II
2 TLD 25
2 TLD 20 
4 TLD 15
2 TLD 10
2 TLD 5
1 Spheros 14000

That's just the Shimano reels


----------



## Trouthunter

15

Th


----------



## Bret

Lets see. 
calcutta 100
calcutta 200
calcutta 400
calcutta 700
2 tld 25
1 tld 30II
4 tiagra 50wlrs
several shimano spinners..


----------



## Mustake

After reading this whole thread, I'm embarrased to say, 

1 Curado 100b
1 Citica 100dsv
1 Curado 200 just brought back to life after being tore down for years. Thanks MattK for the parts help.
I have 2 spinners that my father gave to the kids but I'm not sure what model they are and I'm too lazy to walk out and look.

And Bantam....that's just sick man


----------



## Trout Wrangler

I feel inadequate. I'm headed to Academy.


----------



## fishbowl365

green curado , chronarch 100 , and i guess i am the only one that has and uses a coriolis[copper color].........


----------



## Soapeddler

Trout Wrangler said:


> I feel inadequate. I'm headed to Academy.


LOL!!! Careful, that could be dangerous!


----------



## Soapeddler

Soapeddler said:


> 2 Sahara 4000B spinning reels
> 1 Stradic 4000B spinning reel
> 1 Citica 100 DSV (New as of today) Purchased to go on my new Laguna 7' Inshore Special
> 
> 2 Shimano rods -
> 1 @ 6'-6" Jimmy Houston
> 1 @ 7' green one of some sort - can't remember the name. It was a low end model ($30-$40) and feels like your swinging a telephone pole compared to my St Croix's and the new Laguna.


EDIT:

1 Sonora, not Stradic - BIG DIFFERENCE! LOL
2 Sahara 4000
1 new Symetre 2500 on a new 7' Falcon Original
2 Citicas - just had to have another for my 6'6" St Croix
Used to have 2 Shimano rods but my daughter crash landed the Jimmy Houston Special into a rock at the river when she was kayaking ( which is why I had to buy the Falcon), so now I only have one.


----------



## DMC

DMC said:


> 6 Stradics *4000, 2500, 1000FH
> 4 Sahara 2000
> 1 Symetre 2500
> 5 Calcutta 200s
> 5 Curado 200BSFs
> 2 Calcutta 400s
> 1 Trinidad 30
> 1 Spheros 14000
> 
> All reels are on Allstar or Falcon rods except Trinidad and Spheros. Trinidad is on Calstar 700M and the Spheros is on a Shimano Tallus.


And as of today, one 200DHSV!:fireworks


----------



## Alex3

2 - "old" Curado 200's
1 - "new" Curado 200dhsv
1 - Stradic Mg 2500
& soon to come a 50 Mg


----------



## Fishaholic

Stradic Symetre 4 old black shimano spinners Calcutta 400 calcutta 200 Calcutta 150 Chromica Curado curado sf chronarch chronarch SF Chronarch MG 50 Probably more but thats all i can think of now


----------



## Soapeddler

Soapeddler said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 1 Sonora, not Stradic - BIG DIFFERENCE! LOL
> 2 Sahara 4000
> 1 new Symetre 2500 on a new 7' Falcon Original
> 2 Citicas - just had to have another for my 6'6" St Croix
> Used to have 2 Shimano rods but my daughter crash landed the Jimmy Houston Special into a rock at the river when she was kayaking ( which is why I had to buy the Falcon), so now I only have one.


NOW I have a Stradic 2500FH!
2 Sahara 4000FB
1 Symetre2500FI
2 Citica 100DSV


----------



## Mike B Fishin

*Too Many*

1- Stradic 2500FH
1- Chronarch 100A
1- Chronarch 100SF
4- Curado 100B
2- Curado 200BSF
2- Curado 100D 
1- Curado 100DSV
2- Chronarch MG50
2- CU100DSV extra Spools, will fit CU100D or MG50


----------



## GTO John

1- Spheros 4000 on castaway inshore
1- Sahara 4000 on castaway rod

Coming soon
1- Spheros 14000 on ugly stik 12'
1- Stradic 4000 on st croix tidemaster


----------



## z-cat

Not ONE. My entire arsenal, from bay to billfish, is nothing but PENN!


----------



## Bantam1

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Stuart

Not many

2 Curados
2 spinning
1 trolling


----------



## SUPERSAM

z-cat said:


> Not ONE. My entire arsenal, from bay to billfish, is nothing but PENN!


They are like Lays potato chips.....You cant have just one!!!!! Tried many other brands, just cant beat Shimano.


----------

